# Auto top off help!!



## JAKEbeDIPPIN (Mar 16, 2015)

I have my sump on my 150 with an auto top off and everything is all good but if I plumb in say a frag tank or an anemone tank or even a bigger refugium, will I require additional Auto top off for each return section I add? I would just be using HOB overflow boxes and black vinyl return line, if that matters any.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not quite sure i understand the scenario. 
Do you have different return sections with different return pumps in the same sump?
I don't know how you're doing that, but if that is the case, then yes, you would need a separate ATO for each one.
I think realistically, you would have one return pump that feeds both tanks. If you do it this way, then you would only require the one ATO.


----------

